
Fuzzmail - soundsop
http://www.fuzzmail.org/about.html
======
Protophore
Seems like an odd idea to me, but what do I know?

They need to have the option to speed up the rate at which the text is
displayed. It was going way too slow for me and I was getting bored waiting
for the next line to show up.

